# High fibre, low sugar, but still tasty chaff?



## Claiired (3 August 2010)

I'm looking for a high fibre but low sugar chaff, that still is appealing to horses.

My horse is a really fussy eater, he's on apple chaff (I bought the wrong feed by mistake) and he really likes it but its just full of sugar!

I would still like it to be on the cheap side if possible but it needs to be high fibre low sugar.

Thanks in advance, any suggestions on what chaff your horse likes and im grateful!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (3 August 2010)

TopChop Lite - is like HiFi Lite but has no molasses on it at all - is coated with soya oil and has mint in it.


----------



## Spit That Out (3 August 2010)

Spillers Happy Hoof. It has Biotin, Vits & Mins added and an apple flavor. It also has a few fibre nuts in it as well making it extra yummy. It's recommended by the Laminitis Trust and only about £10 for a bag.
A bag lasts me a month and that's two feeds a day. I also mix in half a scoop of Speedibeet as that is low in sugar but high in fibre and makes the chaff taste nice and not so dry. They also do a Fibrebeet.

Dengie do a Healthy Hooves version of the Spillers Happy Hoof but i haven't tried it myself.

Or you could give either Dengie or Spillers a call and have a chat with a feed expert. It's free and they were very helpful with me.


----------



## Britestar (3 August 2010)

Mine would give a hooves up to Dengie Healthy Hoof! Its like a ready meal for horses


----------



## Claiired (3 August 2010)

Thanks, will look into these feeds. The topspec will probably be a difficult feed to get a hold of because we only have a small feed shop and it'll not be worth ordering online because it'll only be one bag as i've still got lots left of my mix. But thanks!


----------



## Heidi1 (4 August 2010)

Another thumbs up for Dengie Healthy Hoof....


----------



## posie_honey (4 August 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			TopChop Lite - is like HiFi Lite but has no molasses on it at all - is coated with soya oil and has mint in it.

Click to expand...

ooh i love the idae of that  i suspect it has alfalfa in though does it?" *wonders off to google*


----------



## ThePony (4 August 2010)

The only ones I have been able to find are topspec topchop lite and badmington alfafa lite (it is my understanding that they are actually the same so I would just go for the cheapest!). My mare was used to a sugary feed in her last home and so turned her nose up at it for a while, but now she muches it right up!  Another feed we use with no added sugar is allen and page fast fibre. It is fab, both girls love it and it is a complete feed - you don't need to add chaff to it either.


----------



## vicksey (4 August 2010)

Dengie good doer, has mint flavour


----------



## fjordhorsefan (4 August 2010)

All our horses hated the topchop lite - our cows ate it in the end!  Happy Hoof is good, ours love that.


----------



## AngieandBen (4 August 2010)

posie_honey said:



			ooh i love the idae of that  i suspect it has alfalfa in though does it?" *wonders off to google*
		
Click to expand...

Yes chaffs are Alfalfa based, some have a mixture of straw and alfalfa; If you want something Alfalfa free then look at Allen and Page Fast Fibre.

Dengie Good Doer still has 8% sugar content, however the Alfalfa Oil has no mollasses but is higher in energy.


----------



## Claiired (4 August 2010)

A lot of people on the yard use fast fibre and all of them said their horses like it and i know its high in fibre and low in sugar. But i didn't know it was a complete feed. I might have to try that  

Thanks, all of you's


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2010)

My friends 35yr old LOVES fast fibre, she gobbles it up and looks fantastic on it xx


----------



## Bettyboo222 (4 August 2010)

Ready Fibre mash 

Quote from the website

 Versatile and cereal free, ready in 5 minutes
            - 100% high digestible fibre for horses requiring a high fibre low sugar diet
            - A forage replacer for horses that can no longer chew long stem fibre
         - When used as a sole hard feed, Vitem general purpose vitamin should be used


----------



## CrazyMare (4 August 2010)

I've just started one of mine on Dengie Good Doer - She'd eat cardboard if you let her though, so don't know about paletablity, I'd have to test it with the other one to find out!!


----------



## Boysy (4 August 2010)

I used to use HiFi Lite but now use TopSpec Lite and the ponies didn't even notice the difference, the HiFi seemed to vary wildly and i'd get a bag all molassy stuck together then a bag of really dusty whereas the Lite never differs in consistency.

I might look into the AlfaA Oil thou as i am always looking for good energy feeds without the fat.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2010)

Boysy said:



			I used to use HiFi Lite but now use TopSpec Lite and the ponies didn't even notice the difference, the HiFi seemed to vary wildly and i'd get a bag all molassy stuck together then a bag of really dusty whereas the Lite never differs in consistency.

I might look into the AlfaA Oil thou as i am always looking for good energy feeds without the fat.
		
Click to expand...


TopSpec alfalfa is just soya oil and mint - as with the HiFi lite the consistency of the Alfaa Oil last year was rubbish - and I had a couple of bags with a really odd smell that even my greedy horses wouldn't eat, it was so bad I reported it to Dengie. No problem with the TopSpec though.


----------



## martlin (5 August 2010)

Mine are on Just Grass or Supreme Grass, the only things I could find with no alfalfa and no molasses.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (5 August 2010)

Dodson and Horrell Fibergy with added mint
Mollichaff Calmer or Hoofkind
Dengie Hi Fi (8% sugar equal to good hay), Good Doer, Hi Fi Lite, Alfa A Lite, Alfa A Oil
Spillers Happy Hoof, Cool Fibre, Conditioning Fibre (all around 4%)


----------



## domane (5 August 2010)

I can't feed my TB any sugar at all as it sends him loopy so I either use Alfa-A Oil or Simple Systems Lucie Stalks which are really high fibre.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (5 August 2010)

Dengie Alfa A Lite, my horse had been on it for about 3 to 4 months, he loves it, you can increase or decrease depending on grazing, as mine has lami few years back I am careful what I give him, I also give him Spillers High Fibre cubes.

The Alfa smells minty he loves it, as for cost, I reckon I go through 1 a month I think it was  about £8


----------



## NOISYGIRL (5 August 2010)

bettyboo222 said:



			Ready Fibre mash 

Quote from the website

 Versatile and cereal free, ready in 5 minutes
            - 100% high digestible fibre for horses requiring a high fibre low sugar diet
            - A forage replacer for horses that can no longer chew long stem fibre
         - When used as a sole hard feed, Vitem general purpose vitamin should be used
		
Click to expand...

I fed that to my horse for a long time, I then suddenly went off it, I contacted company but they hadn't changed anything so not sure why he went off it. He really enjoyed it when he was eating it and I used to feed it warm like a bran mash !

It was hard to get hold of in Wales so I travelled to Gloucester like a well trained mummy to get it, I bought 6 bags of the stuff and he went off it !  This was a few years ago now


----------

